# High island water/fishing report



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

I'm heading out tommorrow AM hoping to snag a few Specks early at Roll Over Pass and then drag in a few snaggle toothed sharks and some spotted tail Mullet Munchers a few miles past the barricades at High Island. Does anyone have a recent report on the weed and water conditions down there? I have had a hard time putting my kids on some fish because of the weed. I sure hope it's fishable. I really think the fish will be there. 

I anyone gets a chance stop by and say Hi! I'll be in a Pewter Chevy Z71 with a deer head shaped yellow decal in the rear window and a Lime green Yak. 

I was hoping for a decent forecast, but I'm going anyway so I'll shoot a report back at ya Saturday hopefully with pics. See ya!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

The best I can do is last sunday. We had as many reds as any person wanted to catch. They were hitting large fresh whole mullet best 12"+. The weed started to show up around noon. Saw a few matts floating in. This was the first live weed I have seen all year at High Island. 

As for this week, High Pressure and high temps will make fishing hard. No waves all week means no current. The temp of water is around 86. This is warm for reds. If I was fishing friday I would start around the ship wreck at Bolivar. Fish on the east side. A little deeper. The high tide is around daylight friday. This helps with the trout in the morning, but hurts the reds all day. Rollover might be good on the bay side until the sun gets in the sky. The area around the ship wreck is a few degees cooler on a outgoing tide, but this will be a weak tide. The water will be clearer at bolivar, what wind we do have is out of the west and that area is protected by the jettys from west wind. The pocket would be good in the morning,but will be crowded. The tide early in the morning will have the trout close to shore. It should stay in until 10 or so then a slow retreat out. This slow change will hurt the fishing. If you fish Bolivar, when the bite dies ride down the beach toward Rollover. You should see color changes often muddy to green. They will be close to the beach. The mullet will be stacked in the muddy water. It is hard to do this on a weekend beacuse of all the people but on a weekday it is good. Stop and make a few cast on the color change, if not hookups in a few cast move on. Around Cyrstal the line will get futher away from the beach. About two miles after the water tower the line will come in fast. Do not fish an area very long. If no blow ups or fish move on. Fish past Cyrstal about four miles, if no luck then rollover. Also Bolivar should have no weed, but will only be good fishing in the AM before the tide goes out. 

For sharks, this will be a good weekend. Tide going out all day is one of the best time to fish for sharks. Most of our sharks the last few weeks have been caught on whole mullet. The fresher the better. Had many runs on rays, but having problems hooking up. Good luck.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Thanks for the detailed info. It will be very helpful. If I target primarily sharks after 10:00 am would HI be as productive as Boliver. I know the green water gets closer to the shoreline the father East I go. I have never really tried the Boliver area much, but I always up for a change. I'll give a report good or bad. Thanks!


James


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

*Hey Mr. Roger*

Hey Jolly Roger,

It looks like the 4 of us will be back down Saturday morning. Sandman wants to fish closer to sabine pass so should I pass the nudies or take the black top to Sabine Pass. Also if Ben has extra cows pick me up $20.00 worth. If Fishing is slow I'll bet dinner will be waiting on us. We might be able to come over Friday night if you want to meet at Skips.


----------



## SkipJack (May 24, 2004)

My brother was at San Luis Pass this morning and caught seven trout up to 18 inches on topwaters. He said the action was hot, he was only there about 2 hours.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

BACKLASHED said:


> Thanks for the detailed info. It will be very helpful. If I target primarily sharks after 10:00 am would HI be as productive as Boliver. I know the green water gets closer to the shoreline the father East I go. I have never really tried the Boliver area much, but I always up for a change. I'll give a report good or bad. Thanks!
> 
> The later in the day it gets the better High Island would be. Bolivar is shallow and flat, this makes it hard to fish when the tide gets out. It all depends on the weed. If it is not bad at High Island then that would be the best bet for sharks.
> 
> Sarkski, I would go pass the naked people. It is 1hr longer drive to sabine, then you have to go down the beach back toward High Island. The beach road has been in good shape. About eight miles past the barricades is a good area. Call me and let me know the plan.


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

After you get off the ferry, how many miles would you go to get to a good shark
spot on the beach? We will have kids with us so the naked beach would not be a
good idea. I will be casting out, no kyak.

Tracy


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Surffishwant2B said:


> After you get off the ferry, how many miles would you go to get to a good shark
> spot on the beach? We will have kids with us so the naked beach would not be a
> good idea. I will be casting out, no kyak.
> 
> Tracy


 I would fish between Dirty Pelican and Meacoms piers. The beach is very good in that area and not much traffic. The fishing is good and I catch alot of sharks on that streach of beach. It should be about 25 miles after the ferry landing. Turn in at Dirty Pelican pier and you can get on the beach. The next road to the beach is a little before meacoms pier. If you have to turn left to High Island you have went to far.


----------



## BACKLASHED (Jun 5, 2004)

Update- Well apparently the shrimping season opened yesterday. I have never seen so many darn boats. They filled the horizon. We hit rollover and mangaged a few small specks on sinking mirror lures , but the bite tapered off pretty quick so I decided to try to grab some fresh pony mullet with my cast net before hitting HI. I filled my net up with shrimp on every cast. It was incredible. The sad part is that I am allergic to the iodine in shrimp so the only benefit was to serve as a plentiful bait. Yeah it sucks to be me sometimes.LOL. 

The water at HI was good. Smooth water , no weed at all, but also no current since it was a single out going tide. That singlr tide and the shrimp boats cost us a potentially decent day. We had no runs to speak of. My boy caught a 7lb black drum. When we casted for bait at HI we picked up a few pony mullet, crabs, a few shrimp and surprisingly a couple of small trout. The sharks and reds were likely chasing the scraps behind the flood of shrimp boats.

Oh well, maybe next time huh?


----------

